# NSW - 10/6 Still looking for dinner



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Made the most of the long weekend and managed to fish 3 out of 4 days - but dinner was proving hard to come by. I knew I was in trouble after Friday night's hairtail session when I texted my wife to say I was on my way home, but no fish - only to get the reply "no fish = you're sleeping in the shed".

Sunday's effort was little better, with beautiful conditions, but only a few micro rats for company.

Monday was my last chance, but after all the "pedalling" exercise on the Hobie, I felt the need to stretch my arms and use the Stealth. So launched at sunrise and headed out to the usual marks - dragged a squid strip around for an hour, for no joy. Switched to a sp but still no joy. Was about to call it quits, but stopped for a chat with a another kayaker - no sooner had I mentioned how it was completely dead, when the rod buckled over and a small rat was hooked.

Spent another 30 mins trolling around and worked on a technique to give the sp's more action - this worked, with another 3 tiny rats getting hooked up. Still no dinner however..........

Finally headed back in and as I passed over the last mark on the way back in, I managed to get a decent hit with what felt like a very fiesty rat. The tail beats were that of a small rat, yet the weight and persistence of the fight suggested something a little bigger.

Was over the moon when I spied the stripes of a very nice fat bonnie, even happier once it was safely on deck - just what I needed to feed our guests later that afternoon.

View attachment 1


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice. Your fish hatch is a bit shallow. You can stop looking now.


----------



## tonieventer (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice bonnie Paul, they are always welcome for dinner 
Cheers

Tonie


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

That's a solid bonnie Paul. Nice work on the continuous leave pass too.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yeah nice Bonnie (sashimi) Paul, good fish always seems to come the day after or before the comp period.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Carnster, I'd happily trade one of my good fish for one of yours  Maybe need to book a holiday up the coast....


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice work Paul.

A nice Bonnie indeed.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

badmotorfinger said:


> Nice. Your fish hatch is a bit shallow. You can stop looking now.


I'll be a mug. Where is the hatch? Don't all Stealths have one?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

paulb said:


> Carnster, I'd happily trade one of my good fish for one of yours  Maybe need to book a holiday up the coast....


Cmon on up Paul happy to take you out any time. But come in summer for the macks. Yeah Trev, where is the hatch?
regards Chris


----------

